# كورس فيديو يشرح تركيب محطات Mobile | <<< BTS | من شركة HUAWEI.



## تعلّم (29 يونيو 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


أعضاء ملتقى المهندسين العرب الكرام

| السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته |

تحية طيبة و بعد,








اليوم أقدم لكم كورس ممتع يشرح تركيب محطات BTS بأجهزة HUAWEI و التي تعمل بها في مصر حالياً محطات شبكة اتصالات و بعض محطات شبكة فودافون.

الكورس مقسم إلى 7 ملفات حجم كل ملف 190.7 Mb عدا الأخير حجمه 66.6 Mb.

الملفات محمية بكلمة سر قبل التحميل

www.loadupdown.co.cc

***

الملفات مرفوعة على موقع

|



|
روابط التحميل ...​
http://www.filebling.com/k103tywdg0j...part1.rar.html
http://www.filebling.com/f8y7dx2nmza...part2.rar.html
http://www.filebling.com/ivl5qxhgwaq...part3.rar.html
http://www.filebling.com/ekotbyh1jrq...part4.rar.html
http://www.filebling.com/5vgnbkm6a3u...part5.rar.html
http://www.filebling.com/n9zvmeswoth...part6.rar.html
http://www.filebling.com/pno74c9w27p...part7.rar.html


***​
سيتم الرفع على سيرفرات أخرى و لكن عند الطلب و التفاعل مع الموضوع

دمتم في أمان من الله و سعادة
و

| السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته |

***
ملحوظة: الموضوع منقول و هذا هو المصدر.

| سبحانك اللهم و بحمدك أشهد أن لا إله إلا إنت أستغفرك و أتوب إليك |




​ ​


----------



## عماد الكبير (29 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم ولكن استذنك ترفع الكورس من جديد على رابيداشير او ميديافاير او فايل سيرف لان التحميل بطى وهذا الكورس مهم وقد اطلعت على الملفات البوربينت من هذا الكورس وكانت جميلة ما بالك بالكورس كامل وشكرا لامانتك العلمية ولمجهودك الكبير ...


----------



## ًwimax (5 يوليو 2010)

أخي الكريم تم التحميل على الروابط المذكورة ، وهي جيدة ، ومشكور على هذا الكورس الأكثر من رائع 
وربنا يكرمك في الدنيا والآخرة


----------



## تعلّم (8 يوليو 2010)

عماد الكبير قال:


> بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم ولكن استذنك ترفع الكورس من جديد على رابيداشير او ميديافاير او فايل سيرف لان التحميل بطى وهذا الكورس مهم وقد اطلعت على الملفات البوربينت من هذا الكورس وكانت جميلة ما بالك بالكورس كامل وشكرا لامانتك العلمية ولمجهودك الكبير ...



أتمنى أن تكون قد حملت الكورس بنجاح
و إن شاء الله سأعيد توفير روابط مباشرة للكورس
​


ًwimax قال:


> أخي الكريم تم التحميل على الروابط المذكورة ، وهي جيدة ، ومشكور على هذا الكورس الأكثر من رائع
> وربنا يكرمك في الدنيا والآخرة



آمين و إياك و جزاك الله خيراً أخي wimax​


----------



## عماد الكبير (8 يوليو 2010)

شكرا اخى تعلم وبارك الله فيك وجارى التحميل


----------



## loayegypt (11 يوليو 2010)

*مجهود رائع*

جارى التحميل وشكرا جزيلا وجارى التحميل ويارب يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك :75::75:


----------



## تعلّم (13 يوليو 2010)

loayegypt قال:


> جارى التحميل وشكرا جزيلا وجارى التحميل ويارب يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك :75::75:



العفو أخي و تقبّل الله دعائك

موفق إن شاء الله​


----------



## الماضي1 (21 يوليو 2010)

اخي الكريم شكرا على الموضوع 
بس عندي مشكله في التحميل يوصل 22% ويقطع التحميل اذا فيه حل اكون ممنون لك


----------



## الجنرال2010 (25 يوليو 2010)

ممكن ترفع على الميديا فير أو فيل فلاير الله يخليك بلاااااااااش الرابيدشيررر
وجزاك الله كل خيـــــــــر


----------



## HSPA (25 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله بس ماقدرت احمل الكورسات


----------



## انس الجندي (28 يوليو 2010)

ارجو الباس ورد لتحميل ها


----------



## انس الجندي (28 يوليو 2010)

ارجو الباس ورد لتحميل ها الكورس الرائع


----------



## تعلّم (30 يوليو 2010)

الماضي1 قال:


> اخي الكريم شكرا على الموضوع
> بس عندي مشكله في التحميل يوصل 22% ويقطع التحميل اذا فيه حل اكون ممنون لك





الجنرال2010 قال:


> ممكن ترفع على الميديا فير أو فيل فلاير الله يخليك بلاااااااااش الرابيدشيررر
> وجزاك الله كل خيـــــــــر





hspa قال:


> جزاك الله بس ماقدرت احمل الكورسات





انس الجندي قال:


> ارجو الباس ورد لتحميل ها





انس الجندي قال:


> ارجو الباس ورد لتحميل ها الكورس الرائع




مشكلة التحميل صداع لا ينتهي و جاري العمل على حلها للأبد إن شاء الله .. سأعيد رفع الكورس في أقرب فرصة إن شاء الله
و أسأل الله التيسير و الوقت الكافي لإعادة رفع هذه الكورسات

جزاكم الله خيراً و أشكركم لمروركم المعطّر

:56:
​


----------



## تعلّم (30 يوليو 2010)

باس التحميل الحالي
*
www.loadupdown.co.cc*


----------



## هجووورة (1 أغسطس 2010)

anas we here have 3 links over 
 i will download the 7 links from here beside the 2 links from jelecom 
Allah bless u my twin 
............ 
thanks for this topic


----------



## amr hany (16 أغسطس 2010)

كل سنه و انتو طيبين يا شباب
عاوز اعرف ايه كلمة السر
؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Pumpush (18 أغسطس 2010)

جاري التحميل و شكرا


----------



## alyengineero (18 أغسطس 2010)

salam 3alakom
plz give me passward to download sharing files
thnx


----------



## Pumpush (20 أغسطس 2010)

ولل ه يا اخي شلووون اشكرك

و ما اعرف شادعيلك


----------



## mas89 (21 أغسطس 2010)

الله يجزييك الخير ويرحم والديك:77: 
لكن خليها عالميديافير :31::80:


----------



## احمد العسافي (23 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور اخي بارك الله فيك


----------



## هانئ عبد الصمد (25 أغسطس 2010)

شكراً على هذه الفيديوهات الرائعة لقد كنت متدرباً في هذه الشركة و رأيت هذه المعدات.


----------



## eng.ahmadghanem (7 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم كيف بحصل على كلمة السر


----------



## vivabarsha (8 سبتمبر 2010)

ياريت لو على الميديا فاير


----------



## aibo (13 أكتوبر 2010)

اولا الف شكر ليك علي هذه الفيديوهات الرائعة
و ياريت لو امكن ترفعها تاني عالميديا فاير


----------



## aibo (13 أكتوبر 2010)

اولا الف شكر ليك علي هذه الفيديوهات الرائعة
و ياريت لو امكن ترفعها تاني عالميديا فاير


----------



## عباس حافظ ابراهيم (13 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا كتير اخي الكريم علي هذا الموضوع الشيق وحقيقة هو موضوع في غايه الاهميه لكل مهندس اتصالات بس في مشكله في التحميل ........


----------



## احمد الحركاوي (13 أكتوبر 2010)

:59:


----------



## Khado0oy (14 أكتوبر 2010)




----------



## abo_youssef (14 أكتوبر 2010)

ا


----------



## abo_youssef (14 أكتوبر 2010)

اخى العزيز الرابط الاول مش شغال ارجو اعاده رفعه


----------



## abo_youssef (14 أكتوبر 2010)

اخى الكريم الرابط الاول والثالث والخامس والسادس لا يعملوا برجاء اعاده رفعهم مرة اخرى ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## a_khan4 (15 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكوور و ما قصرت بس ما حصلت الملف , السيرفر حذفووو يا ريت تحطووو علي سيرفر تاني


----------



## driss240 (19 أكتوبر 2010)

thank for your effort , I was look for in the internet about these vids but I dont found them


----------



## eng.yazje (22 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله ألف خير على المشاركة القيمة ولكن الروابط ليست فعالة بالإضافة أنه لا يوجد كلمة السر الخاصة بالتحميل
فحبذا أن تغير الروابط لأن الملفات قيمة جدا جدا


----------



## x ray (22 أكتوبر 2010)

الله يرحم والديك ممكن رفع الملفات على الميديا فاير يكون أسهل علينا تنزيلها ومشكوووووووووووووورررررر


----------



## يوسف السقاف (23 أكتوبر 2010)

أرجو الإهتمام ،، بعض الروابط قد حذقت من السيرفر ،، والباسوورد غير فعال


----------



## يوسف السقاف (23 أكتوبر 2010)

ارجو من الأشخاص الذين حملوا الفيديو أن يعيدوا رفعه على أي سيرفر ،، أرجو من الأعضاء التواصل معهم ،، شاكرين


----------



## يوسف السقاف (23 أكتوبر 2010)

بحثت في الإنترنت عن هذا الفيديو ووجدت هذا الرابط ،، 

http://www.sharedshares.com/download.php?f=7742743

وهذه الروابط ،، ياليت تخبروني اذا شغاله او لاء ؟ 

http://rapidshare.com/files/138909872/Huawei_BTS_installation.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/138913170/Huawei_BTS_installation.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/138916048/Huawei_BTS_installation.part3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/138923457/Huawei_BTS_installation.part4.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/138928746/Huawei_BTS_installation.part5.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/138931869/Huawei_BTS_installation.part6.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/138933022/Huawei_BTS_installation.part7.rar

ادعوا إن الله يفرج عن اختي وزوجها 

وشكرا


----------



## عماد الكبير (28 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

سيتم اعادة رفع الكورس مرة ثانية قريبا بمشيئة الرحمن . رجاء الانتظار .

وكورسات اكثر واكثر فى الاتصالات 

انتظرونا​


----------



## ادور (30 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررر كتير لكم


----------



## eng-sawsan (31 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور على المجهود بس الروابط غير فعالة ياريت لوتتحمل على موقع تاني


----------



## fifodido (1 نوفمبر 2010)

يسلمووووووووووووووووو


----------



## المقاطي عبدالله (5 نوفمبر 2010)

لو تكرمتو علي عاوز أنزل الكورس بس ماقدرة كيف طريقة التنزيل الله يحفظكم أجمعين من كل شر


----------



## عماد الكبير (6 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

سيتم اعادة رفع الكورس قريبا لعيونكم مرة ثانية وعلى اكثر من سيرفر فرجاء التحلى بالصبر وسوف سيحدث هذا قريبا جدا بمشيئة الرحمن .​


----------



## يوسف السقاف (8 نوفمبر 2010)

الأخ / عماد الكبير 
أنا وجدت الملفات مرفوعه وجاهزه للتحميل 

ياليت تعدل على الموضوع وبس ،، المسألة على قولتكم " مش محتاقه " 

هذي هي الروابط 

http://www.sharedshares.com/download.php?f=7742743

وهذه الروابط ،، ياليت تخبروني اذا شغاله او لاء ؟ 

http://rapidshare.com/files/13890987...tion.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/13891317...tion.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/13891604...tion.part3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/13892345...tion.part4.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/13892874...tion.part5.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/13893186...tion.part6.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/13893302...tion.part7.rar

بس ياليت تحط اسمي وتدعوا لي


----------



## k_tayel (26 نوفمبر 2010)

اخى الكريم رجاء اعادة رفع هذه الملفات لانى مهتم جدا بهذا الموضوع


----------



## عماد الكبير (26 نوفمبر 2010)

اخى الكريم تم اعادة رفع الكورس وعلى اكثر من سيرفر برجاء الدخول الى هذا الموضوع 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t233071.html


----------



## modymodyman (28 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكووور اخى بارك الله فيييك


----------



## kamalchrif (19 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا الروابط لا تعمل
:76:


----------

